# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  رحلة صبايا المنتدى

## آلجوري

_صبايا .. مساء الخير ..._


_على اعتبار انه الجامعات معطلة .. وفكرة نعمل جمعه للاعضاء ببال الجميع .._


_عندي اقتراح برحلة لصبايا المنتدى .. منه رحلة ومنه جمعه للاعضاء وبناقش احوال المنتدى خلال لعب الشدة .. .وبدوندخان الاراجيل .. طبعا كل الي مش رح يحضروا اذانهم رح تزن كثير (( مش رايحين نترك حدا من شرنا )) .. يعني باختصار يوم من العمر .._ 


_بانتظار رأيكم بالموضوع من حيث مناسب مش مناسب .. الوقت .. التاريخ .. مكان الرحلة ..والتفاصيل الاخرى ..._


_مبدئيا موعد الرحلة بقترحه يوم الخميس 5 -2 .._ 


_بانتظار اقترحاتكم .._

_وراح كمان نشوي كباب واسكالوب ... ونعمل سلطة ... ونلعب طميمة_

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
_صبايا .. مساء الخير ...


على اعتبار انه الجامعات معطلة .. وفكرة نعمل جمعه للاعضاء ببال الجميع ..


عندي اقتراح برحلة لصبايا المنتدى .. منه رحلة ومنه جمعه للاعضاء وبناقش احوال المنتدى خلال لعب الشدة .. .وبدوندخان الاراجيل .. طبعا كل الي مش رح يحضروا اذانهم رح تزن كثير (( مش رايحين نترك حدا من شرنا )) .. يعني باختصار يوم من العمر .. 


بانتظار رأيكم بالموضوع من حيث مناسب مش مناسب .. الوقت .. التاريخ .. مكان الرحلة ..والتفاصيل الاخرى ...


مبدئيا موعد الرحلة بقترحه يوم الخميس 5 -2 .. 


بانتظار اقترحاتكم ..

وراح كمان نشوي كباب واسكالوب ... ونعمل سلطة ... ونلعب طميمة



من عيوني
_

----------


## saousana

انا موافقة واول الحاضرين 
وبقترح تكون عنا في دبين لزوم لعب الطميمة 
وبنعمل كل اشي بدك اياه 
i'm in  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

جكر بمحمد قسايمة 
هي في جورية اذا ما في زهرة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

ايوووووووووووه .. 

حسد ولا ضيقة عين .. :SnipeR (30): 

موفقين .. بس بلا الطميمة بنخاف حدا يضيع ..

وخلولنا شوية تبولة .. :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_من عيوني


_


 يا هلا بدموع الورد ... شو اقتراحاتك مشان برنامج الرحلة ..؟

----------


## ريمي

> _صبايا .. مساء الخير ..._
> 
> 
> _على اعتبار انه الجامعات معطلة .. وفكرة نعمل جمعه للاعضاء ببال الجميع .._
> 
> 
> _عندي اقتراح برحلة لصبايا المنتدى .. منه رحلة ومنه جمعه للاعضاء وبناقش احوال المنتدى خلال لعب الشدة .. .وبدوندخان الاراجيل .. طبعا كل الي مش رح يحضروا اذانهم رح تزن كثير (( مش رايحين نترك حدا من شرنا )) .. يعني باختصار يوم من العمر .._ 
> 
> 
> ...


وان باجي مع اختي مها وسون ويعني انا تاني الحاضرين

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_انا موافقة واول الحاضرين 

وبقترح تكون عنا في دبين لزوم لعب الطميمة 
وبنعمل كل اشي بدك اياه 
i'm in 
_





ومالو بيصير ... كل شي بدك اياه بيصير يا سوسو ... فيها شجر كتير وحلوة للطميمة ... وشو كمان ؟؟!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا لطيف الغيرة شو بتسوي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_جكر بمحمد قسايمة_  
_هي في جورية اذا ما في زهرة_  



أكيد زهرة معانا ...ما بتحلى الطلعة بدون زهرة  :Smile: 
ومحمد :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

له له يا جوري شو شايفيتني بدون مشاعر واحاسيس :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> له له يا جوري شو شايفيتني بدون مشاعر واحاسيس


 
خلاااص..انت أبو الأحاسيس كلها بس خلاص حاجه بكي ..  :Cry2:  
أصلا شو مغلبنا فيك غير أحاسيسك .. الأياااام السودا عندك بتغلبنا لحتى انطلعك منها وبتقلبلنا المنتدى هم وغم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بتتمسخري :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> بتتمسخري


 
انا بسترجي أتمسخر عليك يا أحمد  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 هو انا راح انسى أخر مرة تمسخرت عليك .. أو انفهمت اني بتمسخر عليك شو صار فيه   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> وهلا راح احكيلكم مخطط رحلتنا وبالصور .. عشان تعرفوا اديش انبسطنا ..  وكان التنظيم ولا أحلى 
> 
> 
> طبعا  شرعا وعرفا وذوقا الصور للأماكن والاشياء فقط 
> 
> اول شي كان مخطط الرحلة الالتقاء بالمطعم لتناول الغداء الساعه 1 ظهرا ..
> 
> وتم اللقاء بالموعد المحدد وطلبنا الغداء.. 
> 
> ...



حلو :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 



> حلو


بوجودك .. كانت صارت أحلى  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

تسلمي :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Icon15:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
الله يعيد هداك اليوم  :Smile: 

موضوع كيانا وسوسن الحلو والحلو  :Db465236ff:  الله يذكرها بالخير أمون هلا بالسعودية  :Icon5: 

ونغاشة الشباب  :Db465236ff: 
كنا كل ما بدنا نضحك ندخل هون ... اضحكنا كتير أيامها :SnipeR (9): 


واكتشفنا انو الزعبي بيخجل  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

شو ذكرك بالموضوع يا جوري  :5c9db8ce52:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شو تجاكرت ؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يا شريرين ذكرتوني / ليش ما اخذتوني معكو  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا رحلة ياااااي بس للبنات 
موافقة
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> يا شريرين ذكرتوني / ليش ما اخذتوني معكو 
> [/align]


 
كنت نايم وما حبينا نصحيك  :Db465236ff: 
المرة الجاي بناخدك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> يلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا رحلة ياااااي بس للبنات 
> موافقة


زمان كانت زماان هلا خلص :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> شو ذكرك بالموضوع يا جوري


الذكريات الحلوة يا أبو حماد  هي الي ذكرتني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

هاي شكلك بتحلمي بالرحله
ههههههههه

----------


## The Gentle Man

الظاهر جاي على بالهم يطلعو رحلة تانية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

ليس أجمل من أيعود الانسان أيام ، لحظات للوراء ليتذكر من الأمور السعيدة 

تعطي حافز للامامدوما هكذا ذكريات

أتمنى أن تأتوا السنة القادمة لتخبرونا بما أسعدكم هذه السنة

.... :SnipeR (41):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]واحدة من اجمل الطلعات في حياتي ، مش في المكان 
بالناس اللي فيها 
الله يذكرك بالخير يا امون 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> ليس أجمل من أيعود الانسان أيام ، لحظات للوراء ليتذكر من الأمور السعيدة 
> 
> تعطي حافز للامامدوما هكذا ذكريات
> 
> أتمنى أن تأتوا السنة القادمة لتخبرونا بما أسعدكم هذه السنة
> 
> ....


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]واحدة من اجمل الطلعات في حياتي ، مش في المكان [/align]





> [align=center]
> 
> بالناس اللي فيها 
> الله يذكرك بالخير يا امون 
> [/align]



 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

رحلة هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي بدي اروح رحلة 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
الموضوع للذكرى فقط :5c9db8ce52: 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center]





> الموضوع للذكرى فقط
> [/align]





طيب مش غلط  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو يعني للذكرى  لليسرا المهم في رحلة 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
وبعدين  :SnipeR (94): 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> [align=center]





> وبعدين 
> [/align]





ولا قبلين 

يعني الدنيا الصبح والمنتدى فاضي وبدنا نتسلي

شو نعمل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو يا كبير نجيب بزر عالصبح

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
.........
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو يا كبير نجيب بزر عالصبح





> 




لا عمي خلي البزر للمساء 
سلالالالالالالام

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بزر , وارجيله شو كمان يا آلجوري  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

[QUOTE=آلجوري;366164][align=center]
الله يعيد هداك اليوم  :Smile: 

موضوع كيانا وسوسن الحلو والحلو  :Db465236ff:  الله يذكرها بالخير أمون هلا بالسعودية  :Icon5: 

ونغاشة الشباب  :Db465236ff: 
كنا كل ما بدنا نضحك ندخل 







ايام والله يا توتو ايام 
قديش مشتاقلكم انتي وسوسن والصبايا وحلول طبعا

والله كان يوم من العمر ما بيتنسى والله اني كتير مشتاقلكم وحابه اطلع معكم طلعه تانبه بس صارت شكلها من المستحيلات

والله هلا بتطلع على الاردن والمناطق يلي فيها بتجنن وبموت في هواها وبنسماتها العليلات وفي ترابه وبكل شي فيها والله وانا فيها كنت مشتاقله كيف لما طلعت منها والله قلبي معلق فيها 


مشتاقلكم موووووت

----------

